# Orange Lake West Village 2 bedroom July 3 to July 8 (5 nights)



## Tank (Jun 18, 2016)

Have 4th of July reservations and had a cancelation, $500  (PayPal payment only do to lack of lead time)


Reservation will be put in your name for you to verify

see here
http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_olr.php

West Village
Two-Bedroom Villa
The villas feature panoramic views of winding fairways and lakes attracted natural wildlife. Many of these villas – have recently undergone enhancements that add more luxury, comfort and gorgeous details such as granite countertops, updated décor and more.

West Village Two Bedroom Villa 01

1,200 square feet
Sleeps up to 8
Most Villas are Equipped With*:
Award-winning interiors
Private safes
Ceiling fans
DVD player*
TVs in living room & bedrooms
Dining room table
Bar stool seating in kitchen
Equipped kitchen
Pantry and ample storage space
Spa tub with hydro-jets*
Enclosed full-sized washer & dryer*
Patio/ balcony


----------



## Tank (Jun 19, 2016)

NO TIMESHARE PRESENTATION IS REQUIRED.

Happy fathers day


----------



## Tank (Jun 20, 2016)

From the Cleveland area, hats off to the Cavs !
I knew you would do it !

What to do now?
                          Here is your chance for a last minute trip to DISNEY !
Bump


----------



## bhehn1 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Orange Lake July 3-8*

Hi, Is this still available?


----------



## Tank (Jun 20, 2016)

yes it is, let me know


----------



## Tank (Jun 21, 2016)

Still available  "bump"


----------



## Tank (Jun 22, 2016)

bumping this again


----------



## Tank (Jun 22, 2016)

This rental is pending at this time


----------



## Tank (Jun 23, 2016)

This rental is gone, thank you Carla , ENJOY !


----------

